# Does getting terminated effect....



## emtstudent04 (Apr 29, 2010)

Does getting terminated from your previous job affect getting hired as an EMT-B? And whats the best way to get around that so you can get hired?


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 29, 2010)

Depends on who, when, and why you were fired. Best way to get around it would be to be upfront with who/what/when/why you were fired and how you've changed since then unless the issue was complete BS.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Apr 29, 2010)

well i got fired from vons back in 2009 so its been about 6 or 7 months since ihave been fired and it wasnt even my fault either honestly it wasnt but i cant even get an interview anywhere and i live in socal


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 29, 2010)

Two one-sentence posts on an Internet EMS forum can't possibly begin to provide the kind of assistance you are looking for. Have you spoken to your state's unemployment office for job hunting tips/help?  Most offices will provide free counseling, interview training, and resume' help to prospective job-seekers.  Whatever is in your past is your business, but JPINFV gave you good advice. If your termination was anything drug related or involved theft you will face an uphill battle, but, again, that's none of my business.  What have you been doing in the past 6-7 months? Volunteering? Going to school? Eating Cheetos while playing XBox on the couch?  Each of these will have an effect on the interview. Good luck in your search...


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 29, 2010)

Not to mention from what people who live in CA have said, there are tons of EMTs. Its hard for anyone to get a job as an EMTB out there


----------



## emtstudent04 (Apr 29, 2010)

No i havent been sitting around doing nothing. I have been doing a lot of volunteer work as in ride alongs i have done about a dozen ride alongs with paramedics and im going to do another ride along on may 7th. Me being fired has nothing to do with drugs or theft. i got terminated cuz my manager approved for me tohave a day off and then when i came back to work she told me she never approved it and i was supposed to work that day its a lil bit longer then that but thats basically what happened its honestly wasnt even my fault.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 29, 2010)

Ah, a no call-no show...


Anytime you're fired is going to be a hurdle to overcome.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Apr 29, 2010)

Once again for all those with employment "issues" including problems with previous employers,driving related citations and previous criminal activity of any kind at any age. If there are three candidates that meet the qualifications for a position and two have perfect records in all areas of their lives with no "issues" what so ever and candidate number three with even a minor issue who do you think is going to get the job offer. Face it folks this is the scenario and with an over abundance of candidates for each position its not going to change in the near future. Do people get hired with issues,of course but one would have to question why an employer would be willing to take any chances on a problem candidate when there are so many others to choose from.

  I hope the OP is interested in a private company because the chances are even more dismal with any civil service or large fire or EMS agency. Time is your best friend in most of these situations,how much depends on the problem. Serious or multiple minor traffic violations or criminal activity could affect you for years. Being able to show perfect behavior for a number of years after your incident is most likely what your looking at. However for the OP it might be as easy as showing a stellar reference from another employer.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Apr 29, 2010)

So pretty much im screwed in getting hired anywhere cuz i have been terminated from my previous job and i have had 1 speeding ticket in the past 5 years.

Oh and Linus it wasnt a no call no show i got the day off it was approved by my manager but then decided to say she never approved it and i had no prof so i got screwed thats what happened.


----------



## exodus (Apr 29, 2010)

Level1pedstech said:


> Once again for all those with employment "issues" including problems with previous employers,driving related citations and previous criminal activity of any kind at any age. If there are three candidates that meet the qualifications for a position and two have perfect records in all areas of their lives with no "issues" what so ever and candidate number three with even a minor issue who do you think is going to get the job offer. Face it folks this is the scenario and with an over abundance of candidates for each position its not going to change in the near future. Do people get hired with issues,of course but one would have to question why an employer would be willing to take any chances on a problem candidate when there are so many others to choose from.
> 
> I hope the OP is interested in a private company because the chances are even more dismal with any civil service or large fire or EMS agency. Time is your best friend in most of these situations,how much depends on the problem. Serious or multiple minor traffic violations or criminal activity could affect you for years. Being able to show perfect behavior for a number of years after your incident is most likely what your looking at. However for the OP it might be as easy as showing a stellar reference from another employer.



I would interview the people with past issues because i would like to see if they have learned from that, and won't do it again. But the new people with *no* issues may not understand about the issues and the problems they cause, and may end up doing it.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 29, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> So pretty much im screwed in getting hired anywhere cuz i have been terminated from my previous job and i have had 1 speeding ticket in the past 5 years.
> 
> Oh and Linus it wasnt a no call no show i got the day off it was approved by my manager but then decided to say she never approved it and i had no prof so i got screwed thats what happened.



No way, what store were you at? This just recently happened with me with the same company. They tried to fire me after the store manager had approved me to take the day off. I got with the union and they got my job back, plus back pay, did you ever check with them? I can give you The local steward's number if you don't have it.


----------



## MusicMedic (Apr 29, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> So pretty much im screwed in getting hired anywhere cuz i have been terminated from my previous job and i have had 1 speeding ticket in the past 5 years.
> 
> Oh and Linus it wasnt a no call no show i got the day off it was approved by my manager but then decided to say she never approved it and i had no prof so i got screwed thats what happened.



Your not screwed at all, its just your going to have to search harder, like isaid on my other thread, check other counties, LA County has alot of oppurtunities ifyour willing to drive the distance.


i recently just got fired for getting in a fender bender in one of the rigs, and i just got hired at another ambulance company with in 2 weeks

I also had a point on my record for speeding when i got hired at the first company

Its not the end of the world, you just have to expand your search field, go to each counties website that your willing to drive to and look at their Ambulance company list and go down the list and apply to each one. 

dont give up!!


----------



## MusicMedic (Apr 29, 2010)

exodus said:


> I would interview the people with past issues because i would like to see if they have learned from that, and won't do it again. But the new people with *no* issues may not understand about the issues and the problems they cause, and may end up doing it.



+1 to that!


----------



## emtstudent04 (Apr 29, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> No way, what store were you at? This just recently happened with me with the same company. They tried to fire me after the store manager had approved me to take the day off. I got with the union and they got my job back, plus back pay, did you ever check with them? I can give you The local steward's number if you don't have it.




I worked at Vons in La Mesa off of lake murray and baltimore and i got fired like 6 months ago i didnt fight it with the union bc honestly ijust wanted out off there, ya i probably should of fought it but i got to the point where i was going insane there and couldnt take it anymore and my heart is to be an EMT and become a Medic possibly more maybe FF but i would be totally contempt with being a medic bc its what i love to do i feel its where i belong in life.

MusicMedic- I dont wanna give up and i dont think i will it just gets frustrating when you know its what you want and you know that you could be an amazing EMT. It just gets discouraging when companies put you to the side and dont give you a chance to explain what happen and why you got fired when you know its not your fault you got fired. i have learned from what happened and it has made me a better person i just wish an ambulance company would give me a chance to prove my self and what im really made of.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 29, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> Oh and Linus it wasnt a no call no show i got the day off it was approved by my manager but then decided to say she never approved it and i had no prof so i got screwed thats what happened.



The truth is irrelevant.  Your employer 'officially' said you couldn't have the day off, so in the eyes of other prospective employers, that's a no-call/no-show. 


It's not what _really_ happened, it's what they are going to tell other employers when called and asked about your history.


----------



## MusicMedic (Apr 29, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> MusicMedic- I dont wanna give up and i dont think i will it just gets frustrating when you know its what you want and you know that you could be an amazing EMT. It just gets discouraging when companies put you to the side and dont give you a chance to explain what happen and why you got fired when you know its not your fault you got fired. i have learned from what happened and it has made me a better person i just wish an ambulance company would give me a chance to prove my self and what im really made of.



Ive interviewed with 2 companies after i got fired, its not like any ambulance company isnt going to interview you because you got fired, alot of companies when interviewing will expect you to explain yourself, and with your situation it looks like it wasnt your fault anyways. The reason your not getting interview is because your in the wrong County, SD EMS dosnt really have many if any openings right now, even with the private companies such as AMR 

i would strongly advise you to start looking in other counties.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Apr 29, 2010)

Linuss said:


> The truth is irrelevant.  Your employer 'officially' said you couldn't have the day off, so in the eyes of other prospective employers, that's a no-call/no-show.
> 
> 
> It's not what _really_ happened, it's what they are going to tell other employers when called and asked about your history.




See but l got the day approved so i took the day off when i came back to work two days later on my next regular schedualed shift thats when she told me she didnt approve it.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Apr 29, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> Ive interviewed with 2 companies after i got fired, its not like any ambulance company isnt going to interview you because you got fired, alot of companies when interviewing will expect you to explain yourself, and with your situation it looks like it wasnt your fault anyways. The reason your not getting interview is because your in the wrong County, SD EMS dosnt really have many if any openings right now, even with the private companies such as AMR
> 
> i would strongly advise you to start looking in other counties.




Ya your right man i should start looking in different counties ill just have to get the right certs in those counties. Ya AMR there not hiring for a long time from what i heard from the HR lady. I keep hearing that Alert and Balboa and Care are hiring but yet i never get a call and i call those companies every week just to check up on the status of my application.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 29, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> See but l got the day approved so i took the day off when i came back to work two days later on my next regular schedualed shift thats when she told me she didnt approve it.



But the truth become irrelevant because it turns into a he said/she said thing. And employers will usually side with former employers since ex-employees are not above lying if they got fired


----------



## emtstudent04 (Apr 29, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> But the truth become irrelevant because it turns into a he said/she said thing. And employers will usually side with former employers since ex-employees are not above lying if they got fired



Ya thats true that makes sense


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 29, 2010)

*One BIG no-no after you get fired:*

Badmouthing your former employer. Never go farther than "We had irreconcilable professional differences" (which will get a laugh for firings from entry level jobs), unless you have a legal decision against them...even then, only if pressed. A new employer will not want an employee who "got" or "trashtalks" their former employer.

Oh, and two other quickies:
1. Hope your thought ordering, spelling and grammar at interviews are worlds better than what you are slinging here.
2. Speaking from experience, once the sting lessened I learned from each of the few times I was fired. I know folks who didn't. Tell yourself they were not smart to fire you, then go make that true on teh next job.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Apr 29, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> Badmouthing your former employer. Never go farther than "We had irreconcilable professional differences" (which will get a laugh for firings from entry level jobs), unless you have a legal decision against them...even then, only if pressed. A new employer will not want an employee who "got" or "trashtalks" their former employer.
> 
> Oh, and two other quickies:
> 1. Hope your thought ordering, spelling and grammar at interviews are worlds better than what you are slinging here.
> 2. Speaking from experience, once the sting lessened I learned from each of the few times I was fired. I know folks who didn't. Tell yourself they were not smart to fire you, then go make that true on teh next job.



My grammer is better i know i don't spell everything out, sorry for that. But i haven't even had an interview yet. I just hope that all the effort i am putting in will work out in the end and i will be happy when i finally reach my goal. Although i will always make more goals when im happy with where i am at, because there is always room for improvment and learning no matter where you are in your career.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 29, 2010)

*You can go far then!*

And, for future reference, job hunting is always easier done while you are working rather than waiting for the axe to fall. Took me three firings to get that.



NO, they weren't all from medical gigs!:blush:


----------



## emtstudent04 (Apr 29, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> And, for future reference, job hunting is always easier done while you are working rather than waiting for the axe to fall. Took me three firings to get that.
> 
> 
> 
> NO, they weren't all from medical gigs!:blush:



So are you suggesting that i find a temporary job till something opens up in the EMT world


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 29, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> So are you suggesting that i find a temporary job till something opens up in the EMT world



That's the best idea yet. I worked security for a month and a half after getting fired from my old ambulance company before I found a job as a hospital tech. And it took me two months to get the security job. I swear those two months were the longest ever


----------



## emtstudent04 (Apr 29, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> That's the best idea yet. I worked security for a month and a half after getting fired from my old ambulance company before I found a job as a hospital tech. And it took me two months to get the security job. I swear those two months were the longest ever



I know i should get a temp job till something opens up for me somewhere, but im dreading working for some place that im gonna hate or not want to be there. I told my self that i don't want to settle for anything else besides EMT. Ahhh so frustrating!


----------



## MusicMedic (Apr 29, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> I know i should get a temp job till something opens up for me somewhere, but im dreading working for some place that im gonna hate or not want to be there. I told my self that i don't want to settle for anything else besides EMT. Ahhh so frustrating!



be patient, it took me about a month and a half to find a job as an EMT, and it also took me about 7-8 interviews, and i applied to about 20 companies


----------



## dudemanguy (Apr 29, 2010)

I think youre making too much out of getting fired from one job. It's not like you had conduct issues. You didnt steal from them, or get fired for being lazy or incompetent. You missed a day and didnt call in, you have an explanation, that you thought you had that day off. I dont know what the rest of your employment history looks like, or if you even have any other history. But they would obviously look at that.

The EMS field is massively overcrowded, its rough to find work as a basic with no experience regardless of work history. Where I live its impossible, there is only one paid service around here. They cover a pretty large area. They are ALS and handle both 911 and IFT, and they wont hire a basic with less than a year experience doing 911 calls, and even then you are competing against plenty of others.

I would volunteer if you can, maybe take a CNA class, which is short and easy and can get you employed in health care at least. Thats what I did. It's not glamorous or as easy as working as an EMT. But you can learn probably as much or more as you can just doing BLS transfers, depending on the work place. 

I would continue your education if you can afford to, take college A&P and other related classes.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Apr 30, 2010)

dudemanguy said:


> I think youre making too much out of getting fired from one job. It's not like you had conduct issues. You didnt steal from them, or get fired for being lazy or incompetent. You missed a day and didnt call in, you have an explanation, that you thought you had that day off. I dont know what the rest of your employment history looks like, or if you even have any other history. But they would obviously look at that.
> 
> The EMS field is massively overcrowded, its rough to find work as a basic with no experience regardless of work history. Where I live its impossible, there is only one paid service around here. They cover a pretty large area. They are ALS and handle both 911 and IFT, and they wont hire a basic with less than a year experience doing 911 calls, and even then you are competing against plenty of others.
> 
> ...



Im most likely going to take my medic prep classes because i know it will help me out a lot even being an Emt-B it will give me a better understanding of the human body. Im going to do some volunteer work at some hospitals and try to keep my ride alongs going if i can.

Musicmedic- I have been applying for Emt jobs since the middle of Feb. i know i need to be patient im sure sooner or later something will come up. When it does i will be so thrilled and relieved.


----------



## Rsion4191 (May 5, 2010)

Kapulu , it's me Sion . PM me .


----------

